# Electonic Components



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Greetings,

I was given a bunch of small electronic components from the family of an old timer AF diy fellow who recently passed.

The Led's and resistors I believe he was using to light / relight his layout.
But there are some things that I have no clue as to where or how he was going to use these on his layout. His layout was pretty sophisticated, and so I am thinking I will probably never use some of it on mine. Before I get rid of them I would like to know what his plan may have been for them.

Any ideas as to what these may be used for on an American Flyer layout will be much appreciated:

Bi polar pnp transistor switch 45v
Epoxy recifiers
Capacitors 6-125v 10% Kemet Hermetically sealed
Metal film resistors, as opposed to the little resistors with the colored bands.
Several Flip Flop Dual Clear computer chip like things. SN74AHC74N

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks to me like a common ordinary old fashioned parts
collection with no specific A-F use.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Probably collectible.
Everything is collectible in today's world.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply....these don't take up much space, probably not worth much, maybe I'll keep them for awhile.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd bet the rectifiers were used to change AC to DC, either to run items or to quiet some action cars as they have a tendancy to buzz with AC.

The capacitors may have been used for the air chime whistles in the tenders or "B" units of some engines, however I am not sure of the required specs to confirm if these match.

The resistors also might be for the whistles or some action accessories as some do use resistors.

Perhaps a couple of photos might help ID these gadgets....


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Don, I have some of all that you mention. At this point I am getting my track functioning well and will start on the locomotives. When I get to the accessories and whistles I'll keep what you said in mind.

Ken


----------

